
Toronto Counselor Proposes New Timezone (STD-T) - randomshmuck
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/toronto-time-zone-gene-sloan-interview-canada-disco-legends-1.4915713/city-councilor-wants-toronto-to-have-its-own-time-zone-1.4915720
======
gaspoweredcat
does anyone really want to be on "STD Time"?

